# My new bosch PS20 pocket driver



## reggiek

I concur with your review. I have this tool also and it has been invaluable as it has great power in such a nicely compact size - there are many times I choose this over my full sized battery drivers. That is an excellent price too….I received mine free during a promotion (I bought a bosch router) at my local tool store but I have seen them up to $149.00. I have charged the batteries several times and they show no signs of depleting.


----------



## BTKS

I also have the same tool and agree with your assessment. I like mine the most for electric and plumbing work in tight spaces. It fits great in my tool pouch where my bigger ones don't fit.
I had one battery go down after about 6 months. Took it to the local store Bosch recommended and it was exchanged by mail for free in less than a week. I'd say if you had a regular retailer handling Bosch it would probably be a direct exchange.
Overall, I like mine. The slower speed is sometimes a drawback but many times it gives so much better control for small fasteners.
Thanks for the review, BTKS


----------



## davidmicraig

Great review. I have a Ryobi version of the similar product. There is a big price difference and you outlined the reasons for it quite well. I do like having a mini-driver. They are great to have in the apron, can do a fair percentage of the work the larger drivers do, and you don't have to lug the 18v around all day. Plus, with the lithium batteries, you can touch up the power without the full discharge and recharge required for a nicad. Thanks for sharing your experience and review.

David


----------



## Greedo

when i went out to buy myself a cordless drill, i hesitated between this one and the larger 14.4v model. the price of the ps20 being quite attractive.
but i went for the larger 14.4v compact one because there was a special offer at $250 (yes tools are verry expensive in belgium) while the european version of your ps20 was at $192.

but after working with it for some time now, i can see the use for a dedicated tool like the ps20. no more need to constantly switch between drilling and screwing. i think this one will sooner later be on my shelf!


----------



## degoose

More tools… I have a mini driver somewhere but I have not used it much.. I have a few other drill drivers and they are in constant use..I must look for the little one and get it out…thanks for the reminder..


----------



## JWood

I purchased the two speed PS30 with a standard keyless chuck and chose the PS20 as my rebate. The sales rep at the tool event also gave me an extra battery and a tee shirt. For a total of $109.99, I couldn't be happier! The PS30 is better for drilling and has more torque, but the power to weight of the PS20 is quite good plus I can fit it in my pocket. I'm not sure I will ever use my sluggish Makita 14.4s any more.

I did get a bad charger and Bosch told me to return it to where I purchased it. Denny Lumber Co. exchanged the charger and also gave me a holster for my trouble.


----------



## lanwater

I agree Greedo tools are very expensive in Belgium. But it is a wonderfull country.

Jeff: It looks like you got an even better deal! The drill/driver combo is on my list.


----------



## Dusty56

I have Makita's 10.8 volt version of this and it is also awesome : )
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-DF030DW-10-8-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Driver-Drill/dp/B001DN6K3O


----------



## CL810

I agree with your 5 star rating. I would add that it has near perfect variable speed control.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

I've had this tool for 2 years now. I use it daily in my job repairing medical imaging equipment, and it's the best tool I've bought yet. The batteries are still strong after this amount of time, and the clutchr is superb at 'finessing' delicate screws without destroying them. I liked this tool so much I bought their Multi-X oscillating tool, the i-driver right-angle tool, and the impact driver, so I now have 8 batteries.


----------



## hallamjeff

I also own the PS20 and never hesitate to recommend it. It is probably the most comfortable driver grip that I have used and I have put it through its paces fastening several thousand deck screws. Great tool!


----------



## wichle

Mine is about 3 years old, batteries are still great. Had to change out 350 telephone backplates in a jail working with 2 others with bigger drivers. They were running for chargers by lunch, my Bosch ran all day. Probably the best hand tool I have ever bought.


----------



## LONGHAIR

I have had a PS20 for several years and use it in a commercial cabinet shop on a daily basis. It performs flawlessly and the original batteries are still going strong. I was so impressed with it that I have also purchased the Impactor, I-driver and the PS30 chuck-type drill as needed. I don't use the I-driver as much as the others, but it sure is handy in a pinch.
I usually use the PS20 for installing hardware. The lower speed and clutch adjustments are great for small machine screws. I much prefer the impactor for driving bigger stuff.


----------



## Chinitorama

Found my PS20 for $80 Canadian at HD. Awesome little driver. Weighs almost nothing.

-J.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Just for kicks, I looked on Amazon…

They have a Reconditioned one for $69.99 w/ 1 yr warranty, etc.

What do you think about this? Worth trying?

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Reconditioned-Bosch-PS20-2A-RT-Lithium-Ion-Batteries/dp/B001OICKPU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1278606237&sr=1-3

Thank you.


----------



## Dusty56

*Tooliday *sent me an email with this tool (reconditioned) along with the "Impactor" 2 batts and a 30 minute charger for $114.99 plus $6 shipping …ends tonight at midnight !!
http://recon.tooliday.com/


----------



## lanwater

The price is awfully close to a new one. I would get a new unit.


----------



## GarryP

Just adding my whole-hearted thumbs-up on this little workhorse drill. I use it all the time.


----------

